# Question re using foreign language dictionary on iPad Kindle app



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been studying the Irish language and have downloaded some books in Irish and an Irish to English 
dictionary. On my Kindle Paperwhite, I've been able to set this up so that when I highlight a word in an Irish language book, the Irish dictionary immediately opens up with the translation. If I switch to an English language book, the English dictionary will open up when I highlight a word. I don't have to keep resetting the dictionaries.

When I use the iPad Kindle app, though, each time I go to look up an Irish word, I first have to scroll through the Wikipedia and translate screens to the dictionary screen, and then I have to select the Irish dictionary from a list, and then it will bring up the translation. This happens with every single word, even during the same reading session.

So, does anyone know a way to set this up on the Kindle iPad app so that it works the same way it does on the eReader? (I'm using children's books to practice reading in Irish, and they have nice color illustrations, so I prefer to read them using the Kindle app.)


----------

